# old receptacle



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Got this one from a someone cleaning out an old guys garage. He also brought me that phone I posted a while back. Seems this guy was a collector or maybe pack rat. But it meant some cool stuff for me!

Any ideas as to what this was used for? Almost looks to me like the early version of a power strip.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

s.kelly said:


> Got this one from a someone cleaning out an old guys garage. He also brought me that phone I posted a while back. Seems this guy was a collector or maybe pack rat. But it meant some cool stuff for me!
> 
> Any ideas as to what this was used for? Almost looks to me like the early version of a power strip.


I never saw one. But your thoughts seem correct to me.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cool Pic.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, I've got a couple of those. I normally only find them installed in bathrooms, and near as I know, only GE ever made them. Is yours GE? I just call them quadraplex receptacles.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

The GE logo is barely visible.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When I first posted this, I got accused of photoshopping it.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

That is hysterical. I have to say you are certainly vindicated now, as no one in their right mind thinks I have the computer know how to photoshop anything. Where did yours come from?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> That is hysterical. I have to say you are certainly vindicated now, as no one in their right mind thinks I have the computer know how to photoshop anything. Where did yours come from?


From a bathroom remodel. That's the only place I've ever found these installed..... in bathrooms.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Interesting, shavers etc I guess. But a little scary considering dryers and curlers etc. Hope they were not all plugged in at once, but I bet they were!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I bet there is alot of that stuff in PA and the northeast...you guys got electricity first.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I bet there is alot of that stuff in PA and the northeast...you guys got electricity first.


You'll notice a trend among electrical supplies even today... new products almost always hit the northeast before they get to other markets. I think that the northeast is the test market for everything new in electrical construction material, it seems like. If you see something brand new in an electrical magazine ad tomorrow, I bet you I can go to one of my supply houses and get it that day or next day. I don't think you'd have the same luck in NoLA. You'd probably have to buy a case, and wait 4-6 weeks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've run across of few like that. Quads and Trips.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> When I first posted this, I got accused of photoshopping it.


I know how that feels. I keep saying I don't have PhotoShop, too.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I know how that feels. I keep saying I don't have PhotoShop, too.


I do have PhotoShop, but damned if I even know how to use 5% of it.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Marc, we don't even have those SmartBoxes here!


----------



## Sprinta (Apr 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I've run across of few like that. Quads and Trips


Amazing the device configurations out there. I have seen those too. Maybe that's where "Decora" got its start? Worth hanging onto a couple of the plates for replacement purposes.


----------

